# AMD replied about why no official drivers for BSD.



## Anthie (Oct 20, 2012)

http://devgurus.amd.com/thread/158861


> Why doesn't amd release a BSD driver?
> noy Mar 21, 2012 6:13 PM
> 
> It is not as good as nvidia in that mean.


 


> Re: Why doesn't amd release a BSD driver?
> gsellers Mar 22, 2012 5:13 AM (in response to noy)
> 
> Hi Noy,
> ...


 


> Re: Why doesn't amd release a BSD driver?
> bridgman Mar 26, 2012 12:03 PM (in response to noy)
> 
> As Graham said, we are contributing actively to open source drivers whose code is written and licensed so that it can be ported easily to BSD or other OSes. In addition to the ddx driver Graham referenced, there is also kernel driver code in the Linux kernel tree, 3D driver code in the Mesa project ( http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa ) and kernel/user interface at http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/drm .
> ...


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Oct 24, 2012)

That post for me. I'm AMD-fan, but I'm and FreeBSD - fan, and now I'm try to choose laptop for me with AMD processor.
But all of laptops with AMD processors, have AMD video card, which as I know very bad support at that time (all card after HD4xxx)

I'm decide to get laptop now and use dualboot Gentoo + FreeBSD with waiting for well state GEM/TTM/KMS infrastructure in FreeBSD.


----------

